# Wohin Mitte Februar ??



## Tiffy (18. Juli 2003)

Moin zusammen #h,

wohin würdet Ihr eigentlich Fliegen wenns ums Angeln auf die Großen im Blauen Ozean gehen würde ?? 

Ich bin mir da noch nicht schlüssig. Malediven wäre ja nicht schlecht, aber vielleicht kommt ja hier noch der ultimative Tip.

Schonmal Dankeschön #h


----------



## Jürgen (18. Juli 2003)

Hallo Tiffy,

ich war vor 2 Jahren anfang März in Gabun (afrikanische
Atlantikküste direkt aufm Äquator). War bisher das beste was
ich je im punkto fischerei gesehen/erlebt habe. Wir hatten Tarpons bis 96kg, Barrakudas bis 29kg und unglaublich viele andere Arten (Schnitt 10kg). All das mit 20/30lbs Gerät.
War damals privat dort - es gibt mittlerweile aber einige Camps
z.B. www.gabonpeche.com. Seite ist auf franz./englisch
Ist zwar nicht ganz billig und man braucht einige Impfungen aber
die fischerei die man dort geboten bekommt ist es allemal wert.

Grüsse

Jürgen


----------



## jackcrevalle (18. Juli 2003)

versuchs mal mit den kapverdischen inseln, ist einfach genial. ich war vor 2 jahren dort suuper, war privatda, habe den berno niebuhr kennengelernt.   
http://www.kapverde.com/billfish-club/ 

gruss bruno.


----------



## ullsok (20. Juli 2003)

Die große Frage ist: Mit oder ohne Familie?

Mit: Malediven, Seychellen, Kenia, Mauritius, evtl. Thailand

Ohne:
Guinea Bissau http://www.bgfc.de/BGFCD.htm

Mozambique http://www.benguerra.co.za 

Madagascar http://www.sakatia-tour.com 

oder
Dhoni-Trip auf den Malediven


----------



## dirkbo (20. Juli 2003)

Was hältst Du von der Dom. Rep.?
War dort fischen hatten einige Barakudas und einen Blue Marlin ( 90 kg ) 2.20 m
Und von den Preisen her ist es auch um diese Jahreszeit sehr erschwinglich !


----------



## wodibo (21. Juli 2003)

Hi Tiffy,

wenns mit Familie losgeht kann ich Dir Sri Lanka empfehlen. Ich war mit Familie da und hatte eine gute Kinderermäßigung bei einem Veranstalter. Tophotels und die Boys am Strand versorgen Dir gerne einen Fischer. Entweder in Küstennähe auf Barra, Kingfish und kleinere Thune. Oder längere Ausfahrten auf die dicken Brocken.
Wenn Du mehr Infos brauchst, ring mich an :m


----------



## Tiffy (21. Juli 2003)

Moin zusammen #h,

besten Dank für Eure Antworten :m

Die Familie muss mit. Da mein Töchterchen nächstes Jahr in die Schule kommt ( mönsch wie die Zeit vergeht ), können wir noch einmal die Nebensaison nutzen. Danach ist dann sowieso erst mal Essig mit weit wech.

Dom Rep: Hier habe ich auch schon zwei Versuche gestartet, Ich glaube 1994 und 1999 oder so. Joh, könnte man auch mal wieder ins Auge fassen. Schön isses da ja. Und die Angelei soll auch einige Fortschritte gemacht haben. 

Geimpft sind meine Frau und ich so gegen allerei. Töchterchen auch schon gegen Gelbfieber und son Zeuch. Das einzigste was mich abhält nach Afrika in Äquatornähe zu Fliegen ist die Malaria. Dagegen gibt ja leider keinen zuverlässigen Impfschutz, oder ist zwischenzeitlich was entwickelt worden ??

Wie sieht es denn in Sri Lanka aus ?? Gibt es dort vernünftige Charterboote oder nur so Schaluppen der einheimischen Fischer ?? Und wo sollte man da mal gucken ?? Welche Gegend mein ich. 

Kapverden sind ja nu leider bis auf Hotels und so, Touristisch überhaupt nicht erschlossen. Außerdem soll es am Strand ne Menge Sandflöhe geben. Hab ich zumindest gehört.??? Ein gutes Angelrevier allemal, leider auch sehr kostenintensiv...

Na ja, ein bisschen Zeit ist ja noch. Vielleicht fällt der Dollar ja noch ein bisschen jetzt durch das riesige Haushaltsdefizit in USA. Und dann könnte man ja auch mal wieder auf die Florida Keys.... oder Mexico, Bahamas, Bermuda oder vielleicht auch Kuba ??

Na ja, kommt Zeit kommt Rat....


----------



## wodibo (21. Juli 2003)

@Tiffy

Charterboote gabs damals nicht. Respektive die sind wegen der Regenzeit nicht raus. Im Februar dürften die aber fahren.
Auf den Schaluppen hats aber auch riesig Spaß gemacht und die Fischer geben sich echt Mühe.
Die schönste Ecke hast Du im Südwesten bei Beruwela. Dort war ich im Hotel Riverina. Absolut TOP und eine erstklassige Küche #6
Übrigens ist da auch ein Spitzenmäßiges Tauchrevier!!!


----------



## Nick_A (4. August 2003)

Hallo Tiffy,

ich war selbst im Februar auf den Malediven (im Ari-Atoll) auf der Insel Villamendhoo.

Anglerisch ist auf den Malediven zu beachten, daß man auf den allermeisten Inseln leider nicht vom Strand aus angeln darf...wenn ich nur daran denke, was man alles am Hausriff fangen könnte! Insbesondere sehr große Zackenbarsche (bis 80 kg direkt am Hausriff) würden sicher einen schönen Drill hergeben.

Man kann aber verstehen, daß das verboten wurde, da 1. viele Taucher unterwegs sind (war ich selber auch und lohnt sich !) und 2. viele Fische am Hausriff darunter leiden würden (wären sicher verschreckt und wären beim Schnorcheln und Tauchen sicher nicht mehr zu sehen !

Damit bleiben einem auf den Malediven meist nur 4 Möglichkeiten übrig:

1. Teilnahme am 3-4x wöchtenlichen "Nightfishing"
2. Teilnahme am 3-4x wöchtenlichen "Morningfishing"
3. Eigenes Segelboot/Katamaran mieten und beim "Cruisen" die Angel rausheben
4. Echtes Hochseefischen

Zu 1. Wirklich tourimäßig. Man fährt mit vielen "Nichtanglern" (insgesamt ca. 6 bis 10 Personen) raus und hält dann die 1,5er-Monofile der Einheimischen rein (mit gefrorenem Thunfisch-Filet) oder aber nimmt seine eigene Ausrüstung (0,50er reicht da locker!) und fängt an zu pilken. Meist fängt man allerdings -selbst auf 4/0er Haken !- kleine "Guppies". Ab und an ein kleinerer Zackenbarsch oder Barracudas bis ca. 10 Pfund. Kostenpunkt für die 2,5 Stunden ca. 15 US-$. --> Ist ganz nett (wg. dem Sonnenuntergang) aber nach dem zweiten Mal hat man genug !!!

Zu 2. Das Morningfishing ist schon wesentlich lohnender. Man fährt mit maximal 3 Personen auf denselben Booten wie beim Nightfishing raus und "schleppt" mit einem Jig, zusätzlich mit Thunfisch beködert, an einer ca. 2,0erMonofilen. Eigenes Gerät habe ich auch genutzt (10Pfund-Rute, 0,60er Geflochtene, Stahlvorfach (WICHTIG !!!) und große Multirolle). Leider ist mein 50kg-Stahlvorfach auf einen Mann-Wobbler (30cm Firetiger) beim Biss eines Thuns mit ca. 2m von eben diesem durchgebissen (!!!) worden. Ich habe Ihn leider nur zweimal springen sehen, das war allerdings schon ein tolles Erlebnis. Vermutlich hätte meine Rute aber diesen Fisch nicht sehr lange mitgemacht, so daß der Verlust meines Mann-Wobblers die günstigere Alternative war.

Empfehlung: Mindestens 30-Pfund-Rute oder aber die Monofile der Einheimischen nehmen...ich bin sicher, daß ich den Fisch damit rausgebracht hätte.

Ansonsten kann man sagen, daß ich 2 schöne Wahoos rausgebracht habe (1,45 und 1,5m mit 21 und 23 kg) und einen schönen männlichen Dolphin (Goldmakrele) mit ca. 1,30m. Diese bissen allerdings nicht auf meine Ausrüstung, sondern auf die der Einheimischen. Achtung...das nächste Mal würde ich aber unbedingt einen Seitenausleger und 5ßlbs-Rute mitnehmen, da doch mit einem hohem Tempo geschleppt wird und den Seitenausleger, da es ansonsten zu "Verhedderungen" mit den anderen beiden Teilnehmern kommt.

Kostenpunkt des ganzen für 3 Stunden schleppen: 25 bis 30 US-$ pro Person. Dies ist aber im Vergleich zu den Preisen die sie sonst für echtes Big-Game-Angeln verlangen recht günstig.

Zu beachten ist hier, daß es viele "fischlose" Tage gibt:r

...aber das Fischen macht so richtig Laune !!!

Zu 3. 
Das Mieten eines Segelboots ist möglich, Fangergebnis (da meist um die Mittagszeit rausgegangen wird) eher bescheiden...mal ein kleinerer Fisch der Thunart, mal ein Barsch beim Schleppen von Mepps oder kleineren Wobblern. Kosten ca. 40US$ pro Stunde...ist also eher was für die Familie, anglerisch nicht sehr interessant.

Zu 4.:
Echtes Big-Game. Hier kann man fischmäßg alles erwarten. Top-Ausrüstung wird gestellt. Die Crew ist (vermutlich) fit...allerdings habe ich dies -aufgrund des hohen Preises von 800US-$- nicht gemacht. Lt. den Verantwortlichen gehen aber regelmäßg große Wahoos, große Thunfische (bis 2,5m) und ab und an auch ein Schwertträger an die Köder.

Fazit:

Zum Tauchen sind die Malediven absolute Spitze !!! Unmengen an Thuns, Wahoos, Schildkröten, Riesen-Mantas (über 5m Flügelspannbreite), Haie und sogar die riesigen Walhaie (aber selten zu sehen).

Zum Angeln auf den "normalen" Touristeninseln i.O., allerdings das große Manko, daß man nicht vom Strand aus fischen darf. Es soll allerdings einige Inseln geben, wo dies erlaubt ist (meist wird das dann aber von "professionellen" Angeltourenveranstaltern durchgeführt und dann mußt Du vermutlich Deine Familiy eher daheimlassen).

Viele Grüsse
Nick !


----------



## Tiffy (4. August 2003)

Hallo Nick,

hab vielen Dank für Deine ausführlichen Infos. :m

Die Würfel sind noch nicht gefallen. Ich schätze mal ich werde am Wochenende spätestens aber in der nächsten Woche was klar machen. Wohin weiß ich allerdings immer noch nicht so genau...

Ich finde übrings Deine Signatur ganz gut. Kann ich nur unterschreiben...


----------



## Dorschrobby (4. August 2003)

Hy,

hast Du mal an Florida gedacht ?
Im Frühjahr ist dort normal ein tolles Klima, recht günstige Flüge mit Mietwagen sind auch kein Problem.  ( Habe mit Exit Reisen sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht ). Motels gibt es genug und zu günstigen Preisen. 
Für die Familie mit Sicherheit toll (Universal St./Micky usw. ).
Wie es mit dem Angeln steht kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, bin immer mit einem Freund dort, der nicht angelt. Wenn man aber die Keys runterfährt sind in den Häfen Boote mit Schilder die man Chartern kann. Denke man kann dort mit Sicherheit auf Hemingways Spuren in den Golf fahren, wie von Kuba aus.  Vielleicht kann Dir hier auf dem Board jemand weiterhelfen. 

Gruß
Dorschrobby

PS : In den USA mußt Du unbedingt mal in einen Angelladen, hast Du schon einen halben Urlaubstag hinter Dir


----------



## Nick_A (6. August 2003)

Hallo Tiffy,

jaja, die Auswahl des Reiseziels ist immer sehr schwer, insbesondere dann, wenn man(n) angeln mit Familie verknüpfen will oder muß.

Den Vorschlag von Dorschrobby finde ich übrigens ebenfalls gut. Ich plane derzeit (mit meiner nicht gerade angelbegeisterten Frau) im nächsten Jahr einen Urlaub in Florida. Man kann sich dort tolle Häuser (echte Luxus-Häuser) zu einem sehr fairen Preis mieten. 

Hier ein Link zu einem guten Anbieter von Ferienwohnungen (weltweit) http://www.fewo-direkt.de/index.cfm/fa/find.regions/reg_refno/296

Meist liegen die Wohnungen direkt am Wasser und öfters ist auch gleich ein Boot mit dabei...der Dollarkurs steht derzeit ja auch recht gut ! Die Preise für Lebensmittel, Restaurantbesuche u.ä. sind aber wesentlich höher als bei uns. Zum Angeln soll es dort übrigens super sein...zumindest nach einigen Berichten die ich bisher lesen konnte. Ich stelle Dir morgen mal ein paar Links rein !

Zu meiner Signatur...freut mich, daß Du mir da zustimmen kannst.


----------



## Tiffy (6. August 2003)

Hy @ all #h,

ja an Florida hab ich auch gedacht. Dort war ich schon mal Anno 1986. Ist lange her. Damals stand der Dollar auch sehr günstig. Leider haben die Charterboote auch damals schon enorme Preise verlangt. Teilweise standen an den Booten Preisauskünfte wie " Wenn Du nach dem Preis fragst, dan kannst Du Dir das Fischen eh nicht leisten " ( Mal so frei übersetzt ).

Ansonsten war es ganz schön in Florida. Hatte ich für Februar auch schon ins Auge gefasst. Na ja... wir werden sehen..


----------



## Condor (6. August 2003)

...ey Tiffy,

gabs da keine Bellyboote zu mieten???:z :m :z 

So teuer können die doch nich sein...:z :q


----------



## Dorschrobby (6. August 2003)

Moin,

ich kanns jetzt net beschwören, als ich das letzte mal in Key West im Hafen war waren dort einige Boote mit zum teil "niedrigen Preisen", bei 4 Pers. um die 40$ pro Nase, is 4 Jahre her.
In L.A., Newport sind die Ausfahrten auch nicht so teuer, war erst im Feb./März dort, kam leider nur zum Wal gucken raus, Kumpel von mir liebt das Meer nicht so. 
Such mal ob ich zu Hause noch unterlagen mitgenommen habe, wenn ich noch irgentwas finde melde ich mich.

Bye
Dorschrobby

PS : Selbst wenn die Ausfahrt en bisserl teuer ist, Flug, Mietwagen und Motels sind recht günstig.


----------



## Tiffy (6. August 2003)

Das wäre natürlich prima Dorschrobby. Besten Dank für Deine Mühe :m


----------



## Nick_A (6. August 2003)

Hallo Tiffy,

nochmal...bei einigen der Ferienhäuser ist das Boot bereits im Preis INKLUSIVE ! 

Hier ein paar Beispiele:
http://www.fewo-direkt.de/index.cfm/ferienwohnung/20084.cfm
Preis inkl. Boot US$1250 pro Woche...ist eine echte Traumvilla für 6 Personen, inkl. Pool, TV´s, und Boot mit 150 PS !!!

Oder die Megavilla mit 310PS-Boot:
http://www.fewo-direkt.de/index.cfm/ferienwohnung/21962.cfm

-->Für 2 Personen (inkl. Boot) US$ 1300

Oder die http://www.fewo-direkt.de/index.cfm/ferienwohnung/21963.cfm für US$ 1400 (inkl. Boot)

Schnäppchenpreis 1250 US$ inkl. Boot:
http://www.fewo-direkt.de/index.cfm/ferienwohnung/23108.cfm
alleine die Beschreibung macht schon Lust auf me(e)hr !!!

"Unsere gepflegte Villa mit freiem Bootszugang zum Golf (15 min), umgeben von 1000qm Citrus- und Palmengarten, verwöhnt mit Sonnenterrasse, großem Solarpool, Motorboot und 50qm Bootsdock mit Tiki-Hut. Angeln Sie von hier mit Pelikanen um die Wette und beobachten Sie die oft vorbeischwimmenden Delphine und Manatees! Cape Coral bietet 340 Sonnentage im Jahr, jede Menge Kanäle und Golfplätze, ideale Infrastruktur und mit Boot oder Auto schnell zu erreichende Traumstrände.

Sportmöglichkeiten in der nahen Umgebung
Angeln, Baden, Fahrradfahren, Golf, Reiten, Segeln, Surfen, Tauchen, Tennis, Motorbootfahren, Hochseeangeln, Jetski, Parasailing "

Was sagst Du denn dazu ???

Es gibt sicher noch viel mehr Auswahl...man muß halt ein bischen stöbern !


----------



## Nick_A (6. August 2003)

Die Malediven sind übrigens teurer !!!

Ausserdem ist hier zu beachten, daß Kinder (teilweise ab 1 Jahr) den VOLLEN PREIS zahlen (bzw. mindestens 80%, je nach Insel).

DAfür aber ein traumhaftes Meer, tolles Leben, Sonnengarantie (jedenfalls mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit, solange Du nicht gedenkst im April bis Juni zu gehen !!!).


----------



## Dorschrobby (7. August 2003)

Hy Tiffy,

hab leider keine Broschüren von Florida mehr. Sorry.
Habe noch von Californien die Sport Fishing Regulations und eine Angelzeitung. Sende mir doch mal deine Adresse per PM, dann sende ich Dir es per Post zu.
Wenn Du in eine Suchmaschine Florida*Fishing eingibst kommen reichlich Adressen, hab da mal kurz nachgeschaut, die da gefundenen Ausfahrten waren nicht unbedingt "billig", der Vorteil an der Sache ist halt der recht günstige Flug mit Mietwagen.
Und während in Key West ein Motelzimmer kaum unter 70$ zu bekommen ist kannst Du ca. 30 Meilen südl. von Miami günstig übernachten, haben selbst für Doppelzimmer unter 30$ bezahlt ( Motel 8/Knight Inn )
Kann Dir halt auch leider nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sagen wie die Fischerei ist, da ich bisher nur Urlaub dort gemacht habe. 
Angler sieht man aber übrigens auch auf dem Weg nach Key West, von kleinen Booten und dem Ufer aus, am Stromkabel hingen an einigen Stellen Angelschnüre in der Luft     
Meine letzten USA Reisen habe ich über http://www.exit-reisen.de/ gebucht, hat problemlos geklappt, sehr schnell, günstig und zuverlässig.
Die Idee von Nick ist bestimmt auch nicht schlecht, hab aber keine Ahnung wie es in den USA mit Bootsführerschein ist, und Vorschriften.
In Florida kannste bestimmt einen tollen Familienurlaub verbringen, soll das Fischen ein bisserl nebensache sein, oder Hauptgrund mit einem bisserl Familie ? 
Wie gesagt, sende mir mal deine Adress (PM ), was ich habe sende ich Dir dann.

Gruß
Dorschrobby

PS: Übrigens, was zumindestens als Angelurlaub ein kleiner Traum von mir in dieser Jahreszeit ist, Haiangeln an der Skelettküste in Namibia. Dort treiben sich Kupferhaie zw. Ja./März rum, kostet allerdings ein bisserl was, hab noch keinen Verückten gefunden der dafür soviel Geld ausgeben will.( Flug schon teuer )
Leg Dir mal einen Artikel bei.


----------



## Dorschi (7. August 2003)

Neuseeland, wenn Du es schaffst, deine Tochter 27 h Flugzeit ruhig zu halten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Snapperfischen auf Squid (kalmar) Striped Marlin im Biggame!
und vieles mehr. Fast jeder Neuseeländer hat ein Boot und fährt fischen. Da knüpfen sich schnell Bekanntschaften und Mitfischgelegenheiten und Du brauchst nicht mal eine Charter. Alles relaxte und nette Leute.
Free fishing im Meer ohne Lizenzen und Kram. Herrliche Forellengewässer im Inland und sagenhafte Riesenaale in den Flüssen (Sehr selten).
Also was willst Du mehr?

http://www.charternet.com/fishers/newzealand.html

http://www.fishnz.co.nz/

http://www.sportfishing.co.nz/


----------



## Tiffy (7. August 2003)

Hy alle zusammen #h,

besten Dank für die Auskünfte :m

@ Nick,

hab mir die Sache mal angesehen. Leider hab ich im Moment nicht so das Sitzfleisch vorm Computer. Der steht nämlich auf nem ausgebauten Dachboden und hier oben ist es mindestens 200 Grad oder so. Sieht aber gut aus !!

@ Dorschrobby,

ich schick Dir mal meine Addi. Bin mal gespannt was Californien so zu bieten hat. Mein Vater war mal vor zwei Jahren in Bishop. Hat auch geschwärmt achdem er wieder da war. Gefischt hat er allerdings nicht...

@ Dorschi,

jau Neuseeland wäre auch mal was. Nur wie du schon schreibst, 27 Std. Flug, die schrecken mich noch ab. ( Aber nich mehr lange, meine Tochter wächst gut ab  ) Hab sogar nen Kumpel dort. Der ist vor 10 Jahren dahin ausgewandert.


----------



## Nick_A (7. August 2003)

@TIFFY

LOL:q 



> jau Neuseeland wäre auch mal was. Nur wie du schon schreibst, 27 Std. Flug, die schrecken mich noch ab. ( Aber nich mehr lange, meine Tochter wächst gut ab



Na dann hoffe ich doch, daß Du sie beim nächsten Bootstrip nicht abschlägst, sondern, daß sie ganzjährig geschont ist !!!


----------



## Dorschi (8. August 2003)

Na nix wie hin! Versuch schon mal, die eingeschlafenen Kontakte wieder aufzufrischen!

Ich glaube mich zieht es auch wieder über den Jahreswechsel dahin. Vielleicht auch für nen Bericht im Board
Grüße
vom Dorschi


----------



## Schulle01 (12. August 2003)

Kann dir für Februar die Pazifikküste von Costa Rica empfehlen. Günstiger Ausganshafen währe Quepos. Voll ausgerüstete Boote ab 250.- $ pro Tag ( 8Stunden) Vollcharter. Segelfische kann man zu dieser Jahreszeit fast garantieren. Blaue und schwarze Marline werden auch regelmäßig gehakt. Ob du sie allerdings ans Boot kriegst, hängt von vielen Umständen ab.
Für alle " Billfische" gilt in Costa Rica "Catch and Release". Für die Küche gibt es aber noch genug Goldmakrelen, Thune und Jacks zu fangen.
Sollte es mal nicht auf die ganz Grossen gehen, kannst du auch zu günstigeren Charterpreisen " Inshore" fischen. Da erwarten dich Roosterfische bis 80 Pfund, Snapper, Baracudas, Snook ( zwei Weltrekorde wurden vor Quepos gefangen ) und vieles mehr.


----------



## Tiffy (8. November 2003)

So will mal kurz berichten, denn die Würfel sind gefallen.


The Winner is  USA. Und zwar Florida. Um genau zu sein ein Ferienhaus in Cape Coral an der Küste zum Golf von Mexico. Ein eigenes Boot wird gemietet denn das Skippern übernehme ich doch lieber selbst, weils einfach mehr Spaß macht. Dort werden wir zusammen mit Family fussel 2 Wochen verbringen. Allerdings ist jetzt mitte März statt Mitte Februar raus geworden.

Davor allerdings noch ein paar Tage Woche Washington und  3 Tage Disney World in Orlando. Eben wegen unserem Töchterchen. 

Meinen besonderen Dank noch mal an Dorschrobby der mich erstens auf die Idee gebracht und zweitens mit reichlich Infomaterial versorgt hat. :m  #h Hast was gut bei mir


----------



## Tiffy (8. November 2003)

Joh schade das Ihr nicht mitkommen könnt Lenga 

Hier darf jeder drauf klicken, nur nicht Lenga, sonst isser neidisch  :q

Nur das Boot wird noch getauscht. Hoffe das bekommen wir hin. Ansonsten geht das so grade. Hält den Regen ab


----------



## ralle (9. November 2003)

Hallo Tiffy

Das ist ja ein Super Domizil was Du da ausgesuchst hast.
Meine Frau schaut mir gerade über die Schulter und sagt das Ihr das auch gefallen könnte.

Was hast Du da angerichtet?


----------



## Nick_A (10. November 2003)

Hi Tiffy #h

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der Wahl !!! #6

Meine Frau und ich sind derzeit ebenfalls bei der Auswahl unsers Urlaubszieles für den "größeren Urlaub" in 2004.

Beste Chancen hat derzeit ebenfalls Cape-Coral...allerdings werden wir eher im Juni dorthin gehen (auch wenn es dann noch heisser ist)!

Ein paar Traumvillen haben wir uns schon angeschaut (natürlich nur auf den Fotos  )....tolles Preis-Leistungsverhältnis! :q 

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick


----------



## Dorschrobby (16. Februar 2004)

Na denn, viel Spaß, wirst Du sicher nicht bereuen. Flieg selbst übermorgen nach L.A., aber zum Urlauben.

Pass bloß auf die Moskitos auf 

Tschau

Ps : So sehen die in Florida aus :


----------

